

Web Based Syntax Highlighter - charlesbodman
http://dpaste.com/

======
p858snake
How is this differnt/What benifits does it offer compared to the many other
pastebins available these days?

------
ithkuil
I wrote a github's gist clone in python. Live here: <http://pastgit.research-
infrastructures.eu>

fork it from here: <http://github.com/mmikulicic/pastgit>

------
crad
Here's a plug for my pastebin: <http://privatepaste.com> which supports custom
hosts with different defaults, <http://hn.privatepaste.com> or
<http://python.privatepaste.com> for example.

------
whalesalad
<http://dpaste.de> is a much nicer alternative pastebin, which spawned from
this one.

Also, it's worthy to note that both were originally built for the Django
community. I too wonder why this was posted (and why it's on the homepage,
heh.. it's really not much different than other pastebins.

------
pan69
Nice. What I don't like though is that you can view everyone's pastes by just
changing the url.

------
bbsabelli
WHY IS THERE NO C?! :)

